# Plug-In Type Air Fresheners



## KristaY (Dec 4, 2015)

I have many empty plug-in type scent holders that I'd like fill with FO. I've tried just pouring some in but it didn't work. I think it might be clogging the "wick". It looks like I need to dilute the FO but with what? OO maybe? Distilled water? If I use water, I'll need an emulsifier, right? Will PS 80 work? Hopefully someone has tried this and can direct me before I waste a bunch of FO!


----------



## KristaY (Dec 4, 2015)

Any ideas yet? :think:


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Dec 4, 2015)

You could maybe try a neutral smelling and thin carrier oil that can handle higher temps.  Something like canola maybe since you're not using it for any skin benefits.


----------



## maya (Dec 4, 2015)

I don't think water and electricity combine well. I would seriously not do this.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Dec 5, 2015)

I've never done it but there seem to be  a couple of tutorials on how to do it, like: http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-Plug-in-Scented-Oil-Air-Freshener-Refill/


----------



## KristaY (Dec 6, 2015)

MrsSpaceship said:


> You could maybe try a neutral smelling and thin carrier oil that can handle higher temps.  Something like canola maybe since you're not using it for any skin benefits.



That's what I was thinking too, MrsS. I'll give it a try!



maya said:


> I don't think water and electricity combine well. I would seriously not do this.



I agree that water and electicity don't mix well but they're sold as liquid in the scent part. I'm not exactly sure what the liquid base is so that's why I'm asking. I haven't had a problem with them causing electical issues in my home so far, knock on wood!



TheDragonGirl said:


> I've never done it but there seem to be  a couple of tutorials on how to do it, like: http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-Plug-in-Scented-Oil-Air-Freshener-Refill/



Thanks for the link DragonGirl! That one just says open the scent holder and pour the FO in. Maybe the FO's we buy for body care are chemically different than what's used for room scent? No idea. I'll keep browsing about to see what I come up with.

Thanks everyone for the input!


----------



## Orchidgirl (Dec 6, 2015)

I have no experience with making air fresheners, but I was browsing on MMS's website recently and saw that they sell a chemical called dipropylene glycol that they recommend for the purpose of slowing the evaporation of FOs in reed diffusers. Maybe it would work for your purpose, too, as a dilutant/thinner for the FO? Just a thought.


----------



## KristaY (Dec 6, 2015)

Ooohhh....I'm going over there and check it out. Thanks Orchidgirl!


----------

